# '78 ford 555



## Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a '78 Ford 555 TLB and after we serviced it the hydraulics are weak, outriggers wont raise machine up off the ground with engine running wide open, and trying to dig the hoe will just stop. Any thoughts?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Viper,

Please refer to the attached diagrams:
1. Item #40 in "Hydraulic Filter & Tubes" Diagram
2. Items #58 & #16 (OR items #58 & #68) in Hydraulic Reservoir & Pump Assembly" Diagram
3. Item #3 in the "Hydraulic Oil Filter Assembly"

The most frequently overlooked items are suction screens & filters. They get plugged so badly that the pump sucks air through connections. Aerated hydraulic fluid. Does your hydraulic fluid have air bubbles entrained in it when it is operating?


----------



## Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

harry16 said:


> Viper,
> 
> Please refer to the attached diagrams:
> 1. Item #40 in "Hydraulic Filter & Tubes" Diagram
> ...


Harry I didn't get the diagram u sent, but yes it does have air bubbles in the hydraulic oil when in use


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll try it again. Sometimes the advertisements separate the attachments from the post.

1. Item #40 in "Hydraulic Filter & Tubes" Diagram
2. Items #58 & #16 (OR items #58 & #68) in Hydraulic Reservoir & Pump Assembly" Diagram
3. Item #3 in the "Hydraulic Oil Filter Assembly"

The attachments are PDF format - parts diagrams from the New Holland Online Parts Store. It may be that your computer is not programmed to handle PDF.


----------



## Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

Finally got time to work on the TLB, drained hydraulic tank and removed suction screen wasn't a whole lot of stuff on it but I did find a little bit of metal. Then removed pump and opened it up to find it had crapped out, previous owner must have blown a hose and ran the pump dry cause it gaulded the shaft bushings and shafts. Ordered new pump and installed and now at idle the outriggers will pick up the machine with no problem.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it going again!


----------

